# Sunny (formerly known as Glow)



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

We picked up Glow this weekend from Pam and Tom King!! She is so cute and makes the cutest noises that we want to pick her up whenever she whines. However, she started to whine whenever we left the room for seconds or put her in her ex-pen while we worked a couple feet away from her. We had to learn to let her tough out some of those times -- unless it's the potty whine, which we quickly learned the difference.  Today she was such a good girl in the ex-pen and settled down only after a few minutes! She is getting good with the potty training - we had some minor accidents when she got too excited or we weren't watching her 100% which was expected.

She loves cuddling with us and we talked about not having her in the bed but that didn't last long.  We put her in her crate at night and she wakes up around 6 am to go potty. Then she sleeps in our bed until around 7:30 am. We still are working on a permanent name but for now she's Glow/Little G. Here's a pic!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

lindam said:


> she started to whine whenever we left the room for seconds or put her in her ex-pen while we worked a couple feet away from her. We had to learn to let her tough out some of those times.......She loves cuddling with us and we talked about not having her in the bed but that didn't last long.


They are called a "velcro dog" for good reason! You will quickly understand that learning tough love is more difficult for you than it is for them.



> We still are working on a permanent name but for now she's Glow/Little G. Here's a pic!


Is that CALIENTE? I'm getting confused by all the cute puppies joining us. I can't decide which one is the cutest so I'll take one of each!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is gorgeous! Wishing you all the best with your new puppy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She is beautiful!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

She's a real looker.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations! Glow is beautiful.


----------



## AbNorth (Mar 24, 2021)

Aww she is gorgeous. Enjoy your new pup <3


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> They are called a "velcro dog" for good reason! You will quickly understand that learning tough love is more difficult for you than it is for them.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that CALIENTE? I'm getting confused by all the cute puppies joining us. I can't decide which one is the cutest so I'll take one of each!


You are right!!! I want to spoil her but we also want to use the bathroom in peace. 

Haha, all of the puppies are adorable! Glow is from Starborn's Ellie and Redman's litter and Caliente is from Molly and Redman's litter born 5 days earlier. When we went to pick up Glow, we saw their other precious puppies running around us and playing. It was so funny watching them - Glow and @Mando's Mommy Mando were getting frisky with each other at one point.  Glow came up to us and let us play with her paws briefly before she went back to playing. All of the puppies were precious and we love Glow to bits!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

She is adorable! She sounds a lot like her half-sis Piper (formerly Caliente) - they even wake up at same time for a potty break! Wish you and Mando's Mommy lived closer, I'd love to let her have a sibling playdate!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

lindam said:


> We picked up Glow this weekend from Pam and Tom King!! She is so cute and makes the cutest noises that we want to pick her up whenever she whines. However, she started to whine whenever we left the room for seconds or put her in her ex-pen while we worked a couple feet away from her. We had to learn to let her tough out some of those times -- unless it's the potty whine, which we quickly learned the difference.  Today she was such a good girl in the ex-pen and settled down only after a few minutes! She is getting good with the potty training - we had some minor accidents when she got too excited or we weren't watching her 100% which was expected.
> 
> She loves cuddling with us and we talked about not having her in the bed but that didn't last long.  We put her in her crate at night and she wakes up around 6 am to go potty. Then she sleeps in our bed until around 7:30 am. We still are working on a permanent name but for now she's Glow/Little G. Here's a pic!
> 
> ...


She is so adorable! Cuteness overload! 😍


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

NotAMuggle said:


> She is adorable! She sounds a lot like her half-sis Piper (formerly Caliente) - they even wake up at same time for a potty break! Wish you and Mando's Mommy lived closer, I'd love to let her have a sibling playdate!


I wish we all lived closer, too!

I also hope that Mando chooses to sleep in a little later than his sister and half-sister. I'm not a morning person as it is. 🤣


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

What a beautiful dog! 

At one point, I was thinking Indigo would be a nice name for a dog. Then I got into agility and realized the word GO is too important to have as part of a name. IndiGLO however, might work! I used to have a Timex watch with Indiglo®. I loved being able to check the time at night ...

You know I'm just kidding, right? I do like the name Glow, however!

Then there's my top-secret-which-isn't-really-secret idea for our next dog, Levity, Lev for short! That name is available to anyone who doesn't mind sharing it with our next dog!

I hope all you new puppy owners keep posting photos.

You are all invited to the the virtual play date on Sunday!

💚💛🧡💜💙

PS Looks like "Glow" With the Flo hasn't noticed this thread yet ... 🤠


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

So many beautiful new puppies on the forum at the moment💗. Glow is beautiful🥰 Congratulations🥳


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> What a beautiful dog!
> 
> At one point, I was thinking Indigo would be a nice name for a dog. Then I got into agility and realized the word GO is too important to have as part of a name. IndiGLO however, might work! I used to have a Timex watch with Indiglo®. I loved being able to check the time at night ...
> 
> ...


Lol “Glow“ With The Flo😂😂😂😂😘


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I wish we all lived closer, too!
> 
> I also hope that Mando chooses to sleep in a little later than his sister and half-sister. I'm not a morning person as it is. 🤣


Same! I am the complete opposite of a morning person too lol! It's been tough getting up that early but after that 530/630 AM pee break, I put her back in the crate beside our bed. She whines about it for a couple minutes ("i'm up now! why arent we playing?") but soon settles and we can steal another 1.5-2 hours of sleep. Like today she woke up at 645, i took her to pee, put her back in the crate (today the protest only lasted 15-20 seconds!) and we got up "for real" at 8:30am to start the day.

I started setting an alarm to go off when we get up to start the day so that she'll start to know when that goes off we're up for real and ready to eat/play.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

So glad to hear!!
They will sleep later as their bladders grow with them.

Her last Sister here leaves in about an hour. Mando is doing great too.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh my word, Glow is absolutely beautiful. You are so lucky! Love the name too.


----------



## Ryleigh’s Mama (Feb 27, 2021)

Adorable!! 💜


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

NotAMuggle said:


> Same! I am the complete opposite of a morning person too lol! It's been tough getting up that early but after that 530/630 AM pee break, I put her back in the crate beside our bed. She whines about it for a couple minutes ("i'm up now! why arent we playing?") but soon settles and we can steal another 1.5-2 hours of sleep. Like today she woke up at 645, i took her to pee, put her back in the crate (today the protest only lasted 15-20 seconds!) and we got up "for real" at 8:30am to start the day.
> 
> I started setting an alarm to go off when we get up to start the day so that she'll start to know when that goes off we're up for real and ready to eat/play.


Perry has always been wonderfully patient about what time we get up so we don't set a time - just this week we've gotten up at 7, 8, and around 9:30 and he's been fine about all of them. The only time he gets at all antsy is when he's got jetlag - at which point he's happy to get up run outside quickly and then come back and snuggle in bed for another hour or two


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you everyone!! We love her so much and she makes the cutest noises and stares at us with her beautiful warm brown eyes! I never thought it'd be possible to love a pup so much!

Today I took her out in the backyard with her harness and leash and she's doing great at it. She already knows the sit command and I think the stay command. These are very smart dogs (maybe too smart)!  We are still working on her biting now since she is teething I believe. We usually give her chew toys, sticks, and cold puppy binky to occupy her and today I started the peanut butter trick on the top of my hand as she licked and I said "no biting, kisses, kisses". I learned that on this forum and she seems to be better after it.

I wish we all lived closer, too, and could all have play dates! I plan on joining the virtual call on Sunday for a bit and wonder if they will recognize their siblings and half-siblings! 

I keep forgetting to do this but started today writing down the times she pees and poops so I can watch her like a hawk when I know it's close to pee time. I forgot to write a few instances down but so far it looks like she pees every 1.5 hrs and poops about 3 or 4 times a day. The first night we got her, she ate her poop, but thank goodness that stopped!

I'm not a morning person either so good to know her bladder will get bigger as she gets older so I can sleep in. 😴

@NotAMuggle - we are down to about 5-10 mins of her whining before she settles down. Hope to get it to 15-20 seconds with your little one. Please share your tricks!

We've gotten better about ignoring her "I want attention" whines when we put her in her ex-pen but like I said she makes the cutest gosh darn baby noises!! 👶 However, the ignoring is paying off because I can quickly go in the kitchen, go to the laundry room, or even use the bathroom in peace today! The showering didn't go well though! I put her in a crate like below on the bathroom floor and would stick my head out so she knew I was still there. She screamed and whined. Well I guess, I didn't latch the door all the way, since she busted out! Then she tried to get into the shower with me! First she would stick her head in, then her head would get wet, and she would back out. She tried about 5 times and each time she got wet, she ran around the bathroom like a crazy baby!! It was actually quite funny but was probably the fastest shower I had to take!! Hoping today's goes better! Any tips will be much appreciated!!!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

lindam said:


> Thank you everyone!! We love her so much and she makes the cutest noises and stares at us with her beautiful warm brown eyes! I never thought it'd be possible to love a pup so much!
> 
> Today I took her out in the backyard with her harness and leash and she's doing great at it. She already knows the sit command and I think the stay command. These are very smart dogs (maybe too smart)!  We are still working on her biting now since she is teething I believe. We usually give her chew toys, sticks, and cold puppy binky to occupy her and today I started the peanut butter trick on the top of my hand as she licked and I said "no biting, kisses, kisses". I learned that on this forum and she seems to be better after it.
> 
> ...


Haha the visual of her sticking her head in the shower and running around when it got wet is hilarious! 😂

For the whining when you leave the room and she's in the ex-pen, I think you're doing well with the ignoring thing. What's working for us is totally ignoring her when she does it too. If i am in the kitchen making coffee and she's whining in the pen I will wait until there's a few seconds in a row of quiet before re-entering. I don't say anything when I leave the room so as not to rev her up. I want her to think comings and goings are not a big deal. Sometimes when I leave a room and come back if she's just calmly relaxing/laying in her ex-pen I will walk over and give her some (calm/lowkey) "good girls"/pets. I NEVER do that if when I enter the room she starts whining, only when she's chilled out and quiet. Doing this over the last few days has seemed to have cut down whining from minutes to > 60 seconds.

What brand harness are you using? Piper hates hers, she is a bit of a drama queen when we put it on. She just sadly plops down when it's on (though magically was able to run around in it when at Puppy kindergarten last night 🙄 lol). Plus I think it's too big for her.


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

NotAMuggle said:


> For the whining when you leave the room and she's in the ex-pen, I think you're doing well with the ignoring thing. What's working for us is totally ignoring her when she does it too. If i am in the kitchen making coffee and she's whining in the pen I will wait until there's a few seconds in a row of quiet before re-entering. I don't say anything when I leave the room so as not to rev her up. I want her to think comings and goings are not a big deal. Sometimes when I leave a room and come back if she's just calmly relaxing/laying in her ex-pen I will walk over and give her some (calm/lowkey) "good girls"/pets. I NEVER do that if when I enter the room she starts whining, only when she's chilled out and quiet. Doing this over the last few days has seemed to have cut down whining from minutes to > 60 seconds.
> 
> What brand harness are you using? Piper hates hers, she is a bit of a drama queen when we put it on. She just sadly plops down when it's on (though magically was able to run around in it when at Puppy kindergarten last night 🙄 lol). Plus I think it's too big for her.


This is good to know about the whining, thank you!! I made the mistake of coddling her when she first whined since my bf had to be on conference calls so couldn't have her crying in the background so we need to back-up and try again.

I got lucky with the Voyager harness in XS. It was fairly inexpensive, too. Glow seems comfortable in hers and she's totally fine with keeping it on a few minutes when we come back inside. BEST PET SUPPLIES Voyager Plush Suede Dog Harness, Latte, X-Small - Chewy.com

I'd love to hear about your puppy kindergarten experience!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

lindam said:


> This is good to know about the whining, thank you!! I made the mistake of coddling her when she first whined since my bf had to be on conference calls so couldn't have her crying in the background so we need to back-up and try again.
> 
> I got lucky with the Voyager harness in XS. It was fairly inexpensive, too. Glow seems comfortable in hers and she's totally fine with keeping it on a few minutes when we come back inside. BEST PET SUPPLIES Voyager Plush Suede Dog Harness, Latte, X-Small - Chewy.com
> 
> I'd love to hear about your puppy kindergarten experience!


Thanks for the harness link! Puppy K was really good! She initially was scared and didn't want to come out of the carrier but she warmed up and ended up having so much fun that when it was over she didn't want to get back IN the carrier haha.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I've never heard of "the peanut butter trick." (Post #21.) If we ever get another puppy, there will be so much forum reading to do!

💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I missed Glow's arrival! She such a pretty girl! 🥰 Your going to have such fun with your furbaby!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

We put Mando's harness on for the first time yesterday and the second time yesterday. He hates it. He kept chasing his tail/back in circles trying to get at it to take it off. It was actually kind of funny to see but I can already see it being a struggle. I took it out again this afternoon to try on him again this afternoon (third time) and he ran away as soon as he saw me holding it!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> We put Mando's harness on for the first time yesterday and the second time yesterday. He hates it. He kept chasing his tail/back in circles trying to get at it to take it off. It was actually kind of funny to see but I can already see it being a struggle. I took it out again this afternoon to try on him again this afternoon (third time) and he ran away as soon as he saw me holding it!


Try putting it on right before meals and taking it off immediately after meals for now.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> Try putting it on right before meals and taking it off immediately after meals for now.


Thanks, Karen. I'll give that a try tomorrow.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Try putting it on right before meals and taking it off immediately after meals for now.


Yeah, Momi has been that for years now with me at meal time. I got used to it quickly or else I got nothing to eat. 😥

With Ricky, it was a different story. He liked his harness right from the beginning because it meant he was either going walkies or a ride in the car and he loves to do both. On the other hand, he hated to wear a cone when he was neutered. He was miserable. So we made other arrangements to keep him from licking his sutures.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Yeah, Momi has been that for years now with me at meal time. I got used to it quickly or else I got nothing to eat. 😥
> 
> With Ricky, it was a different story. He liked his harness right from the beginning because it meant he was either going walkies or a ride in the car and he loves to do both. On the other hand, he hated to wear a cone when he was neutered. He was miserable. So we made other arrangements to keep him from licking his sutures.


Yes, once they understand that good things go along with the harness, most stop disliking it. But little puppies don’t have that association yet.

...and cones? There is NEVER anything good associated with a cone!


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> I've never heard of "the peanut butter trick." (Post #21.) If we ever get another puppy, there will be so much forum reading to do!
> 
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


I finally found the link - Biting post #3. I'll paste here to make it easier, 
From @Sissygirl's post, 
Here is one for biting.

_A dog named Honey kept biting and the owner wanted to teach it kisses.

So this trainer (Tamar Geller) says:

"I needed to teach Honey to kiss hands, not bite them, so I pulled out a jar of peanut butter. You can use any healthy food that can be smeared on your hand. Some dogs like peanut butter, and other like honey or liver spread. I smeared a think layer of peanut butter on the back of my hand and put it out for Honey to lick. As soon as she started licking the good-tasting treat, I repeatedly said, "Kisses, kisses, kisses," with a soft and appreciative voice. "Good kisses," I reinforced as Honey savored the peanut butter. I was teaching her that licking my hand, or kisses, was something I wanted her to do, without correcting her nipping behavior. "_

We have been trying a mix of a few things, including new pacifier toys, a stern "Ow" and "No" and stop moving/ignoring her for 30 seconds, and time out if she keeps doing it. Can't wait for this stage to end, those puppy teeth are SHARP!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The thing with this is many people (me included) do not LIKE dogs that do a lot of licking. So there is that. Second, ALL dogs DO grow out of puppy nipping. So it is more a matter of protecting yourself during that period and discouraging it than anything else. ALL puppies outgrow it eventually. It is a phase. Some puppies are "sharkier" than others.

I also DO wish people would stop calling it "biting", because this is NOT biting. Biting is a SERIOUS problem, and almost NEVER seen in young puppies. If you have a puppy that is TRULY biting, it is a matter to be dealt with with the help of a behaviorist. It is FAR beyond anything that should be handled with advice on an internet forum.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> ALL puppies outgrow it eventually. It is a phase.


To all you new puppy owners, puppies are wonderful - adorable, funny, entertaining, cute, etc. BUT puppies are extremely challenging requiring constant work, diligence, perseverance, and PATIENCE. Puppies DO go through phases of varying lengths - nipping, barking, potty training, chewing everything, shredding, waking at night, and it gets worse when they start blowing coat. You better have a sense of humor and enjoy the good times and work your way through the frustrating times. All you puppy owners prepare yourselves for working through 'blowing coat.' It can vary depending an individual dog's coat but be prepared for up to 6 months of a lot work and real frustration. After about 12 to 18 months, puppies will outgrow all these annoying puppy tendencies that vary from a few weeks to a few months and you will remember only the good things about those 'puppy days'. We have all been through it to one extent or another. We acquired a 9 m.o. Havanese 'puppy' and we still had to go through unbelievable challenges with potty training and blowing coat at the same time for over 4 months! Our neighbor got a Corgi puppy and had no issues with blowing coat but had to put up with nipping for over 8 months (they finally resorted to wearing leather work gloves when handling BLAZE). 

Welcome to the Club, consider it an initiation rite. It will all be over too soon. (I don't even want to imagine what whelping a litter is like for 10 weeks!)


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Fezzik loves his Snuggle Puppy. He never has whined about going to bed. The silly little guy actually puts himself to bed around 9. 💖 I am so glad that the forum mentioned the advantages of the snuggle puppy.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> Yes, once they understand that good things go along with the harness, most stop disliking it. But little puppies don’t have that association yet.
> 
> ...and cones? There is NEVER anything good associated with a cone!


We took Mando out onto our deck today after we put on his harness and fed him. He promptly forgot that it was on as soon as he saw all the new stuff to experience, including all the twigs that he kept trying to chew. We'll need to do a sweep of the deck before letting him out next time.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Our neighbor got a Corgi puppy and had no issues with blowing coat but had to put up with nipping for over 8 months (they finally resorted to wearing leather work gloves when handling BLAZE).


Then the Corgi may have stopped nipping, but THEY get to deal with “coat blowing” (even if they don’t mat) for several months twice a year! LOL!



Ricky Ricardo said:


> Welcome to the Club, consider it an initiation rite. It will all be over too soon. (I don't even want to imagine what whelping a litter is like for 10 weeks!)


The only reason ANY of them survive is that they are so darned cute! Otherwise, we’d all drown them all after the first night! LOL!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> To all you new puppy owners, puppies are wonderful - adorable, funny, entertaining, cute, etc. BUT puppies are extremely challenging requiring constant work, diligence, perseverance, and PATIENCE. Puppies DO go through phases of varying lengths - nipping, barking, potty training, chewing everything, shredding, waking at night, and it gets worse when they start blowing coat. You better have a sense of humor and enjoy the good times and work your way through the frustrating times. All you puppy owners prepare yourselves for working through 'blowing coat.' It can vary depending an individual dog's coat but be prepared for up to 6 months of a lot work and real frustration. After about 12 to 18 months, puppies will outgrow all these annoying puppy tendencies that vary from a few weeks to a few months and you will remember only the good things about those 'puppy days'. We have all been through it to one extent or another. We acquired a 9 m.o. Havanese 'puppy' and we still had to go through unbelievable challenges with potty training and blowing coat at the same time for over 4 months! Our neighbor got a Corgi puppy and had no issues with blowing coat but had to put up with nipping for over 8 months (they finally resorted to wearing leather work gloves when handling BLAZE).
> 
> Welcome to the Club, consider it an initiation rite. It will all be over too soon. (I don't even want to imagine what whelping a litter is like for 10 weeks!)


Sense of humor and just staying calm/rolling with the punches seems to be getting us through the early puppy challenges. Piper discovered her voice a couple days ago and is trying her hand (or paw? 😝) at some demand barking. Like for example barking because she wants to be let up on the couch or wants something she can't have like paper towels that are out of reach (you guys weren't kidding about the havanese paper obsession - her favorite thing in the world is a bit of paper towel!).

We've been ignoring her when she does it, like not looking at her or saying anything and certainly not giving in. When she demand barks she may as well be invisible. Luckily, as mischievous and rambunctious as these little hav puppies are, they are smart. Few days of ignoring undesirable behavior and rewarding preferred behavior and they seem to catch on. 

Another blessing is how much they sleep! Great for recharging patience lol.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Puppies DO go through phases of varying lengths - shredding


Ok Popi - but when, exactly, does this part stop?? 😕


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Ok Popi - but when, exactly, does this part stop?? 😕


Paper shredding? At death as far as I can see! LOL!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Ok Popi - but when, exactly, does this part stop?? 😕


For RICKY it stopped at about 3 years old, but that is only one data point. But sometimes (rarely) RICKY will find something innappropriate to chew on or shred when the mood strikes him. It's not an issue for us because it happens so rarely. Havanese will vary from dog to dog. There is no guarantee that any behavior will stop at an age certain.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Paper shredding? At death as far as I can see! LOL!


From ShamaPapa:

Shama loves kleenex and wrapping paper (Christmas is an especially favorite time for her!). Other than that she is not much of a shredder or destroyer. She has never torn apart any of her toys. She even still has her first toy (blue elephant "Ellie") that we got her when she was two-and-a-half weeks old (It was bigger than her at that time). ShamaMama probably posted a picture of that somewhere on the forum. Here it is.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> Paper shredding? At death as far as I can see! LOL!


This is one thing that I've rarely/ never had to deal with . Perry is not paper obsessed at all - he _will_ chew on a paper sometimes (not always) if it's been down on the floor for an extended period of time, but he does not search it out at all. I can have papers or a box of tissues at nose level and he pays no attention to it, has never gotten into the bathroom garbage (with paper towels/ tissues in it) and has little interest in it. All unlike my last dog (a Dalmatian) who would sneak into the bathroom and shred the tissues in the trash any chance she could get!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Shama loves kleenex and wrapping paper (Christmas is an especially favorite time for her!). Other than that she is not much of a shredder or destroyer. She has never torn apart any of her toys. She even still has her first toy (blue elephant "Ellie") that we got her when she was two-and-a-half weeks old (It was bigger than her at that time). ShamaMama probably posted a picture of that somewhere on the forum. Here it is.


Perry's the opposite - very little interest in shredding paper of any kind, but hell on wheels on his toys - he's been able to destroy the "extreme" and "chew guard" toys


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> This is one thing that I've rarely/ never had to deal with . Perry is not paper obsessed at all - he _will_ chew on a paper sometimes (not always) if it's been down on the floor for an extended period of time, but he does not search it out at all. I can have papers or a box of tissues at nose level and he pays no attention to it, has never gotten into the bathroom garbage (with paper towels/ tissues in it) and has little interest in it. All unlike my last dog (a Dalmatian) who would sneak into the bathroom and shred the tissues in the trash any chance she could get!


You are lucky!!! We have had to go to foot pedal trash cans in the entire house unless the trash is inside a cupboard, like in the kitchen. Snd if you put your napkin in your lap, like a CIVILIZED human being... “stealth Kodi” may snatch it without you even being aware that he got it! Forget about begging at the supper table... he goes right for the “good stuff”! The paper napkins! LOL!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

🤣🤣🤣🤣”stealth Kodi”🤣


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> 🤣🤣🤣🤣”stealth Kodi”🤣


You only think it's funny because you don't LIVE with him! LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

krandall said:


> You are lucky!!! We have had to go to foot pedal trash cans in the entire house unless the trash is inside a cupboard, like in the kitchen. Snd if you put your napkin in your lap, like a CIVILIZED human being... “stealth Kodi” may snatch it without you even being aware that he got it! Forget about begging at the supper table... he goes right for the “good stuff”! The paper napkins! LOL!


In our house in Kampala we had bookshelves that went all the way to the ground (the cube type) and kept books there. The only minor (minuscule) paper incident we ever had was a tiny piece of a spiny (that must have been sticking out) - Perry did pull it off... but he didn't even eat it  That's how I knew, I found the paper on the ground!  I've had napkins fall off of my lap while we were eating with zero attempt to take it even from the floor... "Stealth Kodi" did make me laugh though!

Trust me - I know how lucky we are - I did have a tissue obsessed dog with my previous one!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> In our house in Kampala we had bookshelves that went all the way to the ground (the cube type) and kept books there. The only minor (minuscule) paper incident we ever had was a tiny piece of a spiny (that must have been sticking out) - Perry did pull it off... but he didn't even eat it  That's how I knew, I found the paper on the ground!


Oh! When Kodi was a puppy, we had to put an ex-pen around our floor-to ceiling built-in bookcase in the family room, or we would have had to remove all the books on any shelf he could reach. He would peel the dust jackets off every book in the house. AND eat them! Fortunately, he gave up THAT habit!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Thanks for sharing the photos of Sunny- she’s gorgeous!  Now that we are planning to add a second, my puppy fever is at an all time high so keep them coming!

So funny to hear about all the little shredders! We are going to be in for it when we get a new puppy.... Ours has never showed any interest in paper products and still has every toy we’ve ever had, in perfect condition, even the one his breeder sent home with us almost 9 years ago! We will have to unlearn all our current habits for a pup!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

lindam said:


> Well I guess, I didn't latch the door all the way, since she busted out! Then she tried to get into the shower with me! First she would stick her head in, then her head would get wet, and she would back out. She tried about 5 times and each time she got wet, she ran around the bathroom like a crazy baby!! It was actually quite funny but was probably the fastest shower I had to take!!


Oh my gosh, the visual! That is hysterical! 🤣


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa Walker said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos of Sunny- she’s gorgeous!  Now that we are planning to add a second, my puppy fever is at an all time high so keep them coming!
> 
> So funny to hear about all the little shredders! We are going to be in for it when we get a new puppy.... Ours has never showed any interest in paper products and still has every toy we’ve ever had, in perfect condition, even the one his breeder sent home with us almost 9 years ago! We will have to unlearn all our current habits for a pup!


Oh man! I was just thinking that I need to go though our toy box and throw out all the “headless” and partially shredded toys before “my” puppy becomes a permanent part of the family. While which ever one I keep is still with the litter, s/he will just be playing with the infant toys with the rest of them. But once the rest go home, and mine has access to the “household” toys, I have many that are OK for my adult dogs, but would be choke hazards for a chewing puppy!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

krandall said:


> I have many that are OK for my adult dogs, but would be choke hazards for a chewing puppy!


That’s a great point, and not having owned a puppy before hadn’t really thought about it as yet! Just like there’s a difference for toys appropriate for children under 3 vs older children, for puppies, one would have to be careful in selecting toys appropriate for a puppy. Not to mention all the things around the house that “look” like toys to a puppy (possibly anything not bolted down, lol), thus the puppy-proofing and close supervision when outside the pen.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> Oh man! I was just thinking that I need to go though our toy box and throw out all the “headless” and partially shredded toys before “my” puppy becomes a permanent part of the family. While which ever one I keep is still with the litter, s/he will jus be playing with the infant toys with the rest if them. But once the rest go home, and mine has access to the “household” toys, I have many that are OK for my adult dogs, but would be choke hazards for a chewing puppy!


I'm wondering where the fourth crate will go in your set-up?
💚💛🧡💜💙


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LeleRF said:


> That’s a great point, and not having owned a puppy before hadn’t really thought about it as yet! Just like there’s a difference for toys appropriate for children under 3 vs older children, for puppies, one would have to be careful in selecting toys appropriate for a puppy. Not to mention all the things around the house that “look” like toys to a puppy (possibly anything not bolted down, lol), thus the puppy-proofing and close supervision when outside the pen.


Yes, I was just at a friend’s house at lunch time snd found her puppy happily playing with the long frayed edge of a towel on the floor. The frayed edge was new, of course. We gave the towel a trim of all loose edges and retuned it to the puppy. You have to watch stuff like that all the time!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> I'm wondering where the fourth crate will go in your set-up?
> 💚💛🧡💜💙


LOL! I was thinking about the same thing. I think that upstairs, the puppy’s crate will probably go on top of Kodi’s. That’s where Panda’s was before she became the “bed dog”. Down stairs, there really isn’t room for a 4th “eating crate”, and the purpose there is really just to separate them all during meals. For the first year or so, the puppy will be eating in her ex-pen. After that, I THINK I will transition Kodi to eating in the kitchen and have the other three eat in crates. I never shut Kodi’s crate anyway. There isn’t room in the dining room for a 4th crate along the same wall, so the 4th dog would need to be someplace completely separate anyway.


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Just an update that Sunny is doing better and better each day. I can leave the room for minutes on end and she won't cry as soon as I step out. She's great with her harness and leash, although we've only explored the backyard until she gets more vaccines. Potty training is going much better and she had one (almost 2) accident free days. Just wanted to share a few new pictures!

Sunny makes it hard to work with this much cuteness!









Sometimes just love watching her sleep!









Ready to explore the backyard!


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

@lindam, wow, lots of progress happening for you and Sunny. Congrats on your hard work! She is so darling! Love the pics!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

She’s so adorable... I don’t know how you get any work done with that face next to you! Congrats on all the progress you’ve made 😊


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Glad to hear about Sunny! What a doll!


----------



## strawberry (Mar 16, 2021)

Glad to hear she’s doing well! I too am adjusting to having a distractingly adorable coworker!


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you everyone! To be honest, I've been exhausted the past couple of weeks but it's totally worth it since we make progress every day! Her separation anxiety is SO much better. She no longer tries to escape her ex-pen when I leave the room. Potty training is perfect in her ex-pen and in the early morning she's so good about doing her business and going back to her crate when mommy wants to sleep another hour or so.  We're still working on potty training when she is in a more open area for play time but we are getting there.

So something happened while Sunny and I were on my back porch about a week ago. A neighbor's pit bull escaped their yard and came into mine (not aggressive, thank goodness, but I was nervous when I saw it because I didn't know the neighbors or this dog). The pit bull was curious about Sunny but I got him to go away by yelling (and with the help of a broom).  I think I was more nervous than she was. When I brought Sunny in, she seemed to be shaking a little and was constantly trying to look out the window to see where the dog was. I held and carried her around, and gave her lots of treats. She seemed to trust me more after that day and was more affectionate since. Would that make sense?

Here's a couple more pics (going through my camera roll, I just realized I take a ton of pictures of her while she's sleeping). 

Her crate and bed are right behind her but apparently she finds this more comfortable? 









With her snuggle puppy! Think she has a love/hate relationship because when she's awake she bites his nose and shakes it back and forth like a crazy baby! 🤣


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Good job on being consistent with potty training in your pen and letting your mom sleep some more, Sunny! Love the pics of her. Mando likes to squeeze into the smallest space possible, too.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Being a weird sleeper must be a sibling thing! 🤣 










She is either splooting like a corgi

or on her back


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It's a Havanese thing! LOL! And they start early!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

lindam said:


> With her snuggle puppy! Think she has a love/hate relationship because when she's awake she bites his nose and shakes it back and forth like a crazy baby!


I think trying to kill their favorite stuffed, squeaky toy is pretty typical, at least for a Havanese. RICKY has his 'teddycow' since he was a month old (a gift to us from his breeder). Teddycow is a stuffed floppy squeaky about the size of a 4 month old Havapuppy. He sleeps with teddycow every night in his crate. Teddycow is his favorite toy and he still plays with it throughout the day. He will drag it our of his crate and take it someplace in the house and try to kill it. He will toss it up in the air and then shake it so hard I think he must scramble his brains! But he so loves his teddycow. This last weekend, RICKY's cousin doggie, JoJo, visited us. JoJo is a black-tri standard Aussie alpha-female. She weighs 60-70 lbs. and RICKY 15 lbs. They are best friends and personality-wise a good match. RICKY decided that he was going to tease JoJo with HIS teddycow. They got in a friendly tug of war game with teddycow who was stretched end to end! I thought teddycow was going to be a goner. What really surprised me is that RICKY had one end of teddy cow and flattened himself on the floor. When RICKY does that, it is like trying to pull a block of concrete! Try as she might, JoJo could not overpower him with her size and pulling power using all four legs. It was a draw, But teddycow survived to fight another day! I've seen RICKY destroy a new toy in 10 minutes, but teddycow is still with us after 7 years.


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

@Mando's Mommy @NotAMuggle @krandall LOL!! That's so funny they find those positions comfy!!! Thanks for sharing pics! 

@Ricky Ricardo Don't mess with Ricky's teddycow! LOVE that story! 😍 I may need to get one of these teddycows!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I think trying to kill their favorite stuffed, squeaky toy is pretty typical, at least for a Havanese. RICKY has his 'teddycow' since he was a month old (a gift to us from his breeder). Teddycow is a stuffed floppy squeaky about the size of a 4 month old Havapuppy. He sleeps with teddycow every night in his crate. Teddycow is his favorite toy and he still plays with it throughout the day. He will drag it our of his crate and take it someplace in the house and try to kill it. He will toss it up in the air and then shake it so hard I think he must scramble his brains! But he so loves his teddycow. This last weekend, RICKY's cousin doggie, JoJo, visited us. JoJo is a black-tri standard Aussie alpha-female. She weighs 60-70 lbs. and RICKY 15 lbs. They are best friends and personality-wise a good match. RICKY decided that he was going to tease JoJo with HIS teddycow. They got in a friendly tug of war game with teddycow who was stretched end to end! I thought teddycow was going to be a goner. What really surprised me is that RICKY had one end of teddy cow and flattened himself on the floor. When RICKY does that, it is like trying to pull a block of concrete! Try as she might, JoJo could not overpower him with her size and pulling power using all four legs. It was a draw, But teddycow survived to fight another day! I've seen RICKY destroy a new toy in 10 minutes, but teddycow is still with us after 7 years.


Pixel still sleeps with her precious “Purple Monkey” from her breeder every night. She is only allowed to have him in her crate, because she will actually cause fights with the other dogs over him. He has had fairly extensive “plastic surgery” to his face because of the amount of “love” he has had over the years.

Kodi is another story. He is a lot rougher on his toys. I actually took his toy from his breeder away when he was an adolescent, when it became apparent that he was going to destroy it. I’m just too sentimental about it. I have it in a closet.









He DOES, however, get a NEW stuffed animal for his birthday every year, that he beats up and loves to death. They DO last JUST about a year, though they are more skin than stuffing by the time of his next birthday. There is a new one sitting on the dining room table down stairs (along with his disgusting Petco stuffed cookies) for a special day later this week!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Mando sleeps with the grey monkey that Pam and Tom gave him every night. He only gets it when he's in his crate at night. He's pretty rough with all his toys but is actually gentle with it. I'm not sure if it's because he's usually tuckered out by then and ready for bed but he'll hug/cuddle with it and not chew on it. His other favorite toy was Lambchop but he has decapitated....I mean loved...Lambchop to death and tried to eat the stuffing. We got Mando a Lambchop Jr. while the Lambchop Sr. undergoes "plastic surgery."


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think it is so cute how attached so many of them are to the toys they come home with!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

It’s so much fun hearing about all the dogs’ lovies, and how many still love the toy their breeder sent home! Charlie is extremely gentle with toys, but his ‘elemouse’ from his breeder is absolutely his favorite. (One side is an elephant, the other a mouse... @Ricky Ricardo im wondering if ‘Teddycow’ is a similar mash up?!) These days it’s mostly used as a pillow— he will dig in his toy box, pull it out, and then just lay on it, despite the fact that he also claims ownership over every real pillow in the house). Love the odd sleeping positions too- definitely seems to be a Hav thing!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

This post needs to come with a *cuteness alert *override🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> This post needs to come with a *cuteness alert *override🥰🥰🥰🥰


Agreed 100%! The puppy toys stories & pics have been such an enjoyable read. I’d dare say reading the forum is therapeutic and for sure a perfect way to start (or end) the day! I like to catch up as much as I can for about 30 mins before I start my workday over breakfast. Never fails to put a smile on my face. 😊


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Lisa Walker said:


> @Ricky Ricardo im wondering if ‘Teddycow’ is a similar mash up?!)


Okay, here is a photo of the famous TEDDYCOW this morning. RICKY and Momi were playing keep away with teddycow. RICKY knows exactly where the squeaker is located in teddycow and he keeps biting him rapidly in that one spot and teddycow keeps screaming in pain! That dog is a masochist!

TeddyCow is filthy. I wash my hands after touching it 😝 Momi washed it once a few years ago. RICKY was not pleased 😡. He took teddycow into the back yard, dragged him through the dirt, pottied on him, and then took him inside into his crate for safe keeping. I think RICKY liked the smell better! 🤷‍♂️

Momi just told me there are clean socks on the counter for me to fold. I said, "Teach RICKY to fold them!" She ignored me!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Okay, here is a photo of the famous TEDDYCOW this morning. RICKY and Momi we playing keep away with teddycow.
> 
> TeddyCow is filthy. I wash my hands after touching it 😝 Momi washed it once a few years ago. RICKY was not pleased 😡. He took teddycow into the back yard, dragged him through the dirt, pottied on him, and then took him inside into his crate for safe keeping. I think RICKY liked the smell better! 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Momi just told me there are clean socks on the counter for me to fold. I said, "Teach RICKY to fold them!" She ignored me!


😢😢😢No pictures!!!😢😢😢


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi and his practically-dead bunny. It's a good thing is birthday is only a couple of days away!!! LOL! (those white bits all over the rug are ""bunny guts"


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

krandall said:


> Kodi and his practically-dead bunny. It's a good thing is birthday is only a couple of days away!!! LOL! (those white bits all over the rug are ""bunny guts"
> 
> View attachment 174370
> 
> ...


Kodi is looking far too pleased with himself with dead bunny and bunny guts in the background😳are we suuuuuuure he isn’t part fox🦊???😁😘


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

krandall said:


> I think it is so cute how attached so many of them are to the toys they come home with!


Sunny LOVES her koala bear that the Kings gave her. She is very gentle with it and sometimes used it as a pillow. It's in her bedtime kennel plastic crate so it's hard to get a pic but totally warms my heart when I see it. However, all the other toys she will try to bite the nose, tongue, ears, and tails off! I'm surprised these toys last that long. I do have to saw the Snuggle Puppy is pretty darn durable. I believe it was @morriscsps that mentioned Snuggle Puppy and how her little one goes right to bed with it. I do believe I went online 2 seconds after I saw that post and bought it! I don't even need to use the heart beat thing anymore!


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Love all the posts with pictures - especially of the infamous TEDDYCOW. Too funny about the extensive "plastic surgery" we'll need to prepare for!!

Is it bad that I'm already thinking about getting another Havanese in the (far) future??? I think Sunny will need a playmate in a couple years. I should probably get on @Tom King's list now!


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

I love these stuffed animal stories 😂. Piper always sleeps with the stuffed bear and little monkey the Kings sent home with her. Except our bedtime ritual is when i move the crate from the living room to bedroom at night, she darts inside the crate, grabs the tiny monkey, and runs into the hall with him then just lays down in the hall with the monkey in her mouth and looks up at me. I go "yeah, yeah you don't want to go to sleep, i get it" then we walk back to the crate and she goes in lol.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Kodi is looking far too pleased with himself with dead bunny and bunny guts in the background😳are we suuuuuuure he isn’t part fox🦊???😁😘


He is definitely SOME ind of predator! HE thinks maybe a *HUGE PREHISTORIC **WOLF*!!!


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

Sunny had her vet appointment yesterday and got the clean bill of health. The vet office is only doing curbside drop-off so I wasn't able to go into the office with her. However, I had a list of questions (thanks @Ricky Ricardo for replying to my other thread - they were part of the print out!) Poor thing did throw up only 4-5 minutes into the drive and we had another 15 mins to go so made a few stops. I never know if it makes sense to take highways (to get there faster) or side streets (nice and slow but longer in the car).

Sunny was so good when I handed her off to the vet tech who came to pick her up from my car. And she was in such a good mood when they returned her (they said they fed her cheese treats . She actually fell asleep in her crate in the car on the way home so took advantage of that and was able to stop at the bank, get gas, etc. Things I couldn't do with her before without her crying or getting sick.

To reward her when we got back home, I gave her treats including a new bully stick. Man did she go to town on that like there was no tomorrow! She LOVED it. Curious - I decided to see what it was made out of -- "beef pizzle". I had no idea what pizzle was so Google'd it and was not expecting the results! Yes bully sticks are mostly made out of bull p-nis (can I type that word here???) I had no idea! Learn something new every day!! 🤣

One last story - they gave me a plastic tube for Sunny's stool sample to take home because she didn't go in the morning. I decided since she was so good today, I would just take the stool sample and go with her to drop it off at the vet's after work. Well when she pooped, I took the whole thing and stuff it inside the tube. It wouldn't completely fit so I forced it down with the screw on cap. When I told my boyfriend this - he laughed and said they only need a small sample not a whole turd. Oops! We dropped off the stool sample (again curbside pick-up) and another vet tech came to pick it up. When the girl approached my car, Sunny barked like crazy. Not sure why she barks at some and not others. She's only done this to about 2-3 (one a friend of mine) and have no idea why!

As I type this, Sunny is still going to town on her p-nis stick. LOL


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

lindam said:


> Yes bully sticks are mostly made out of bull p-nis (can I type that word here???)


NO! That is not permitted here. You must go out and find a live bull and get his permission first!  I bet the reason she threw up is because you didn't get permission first! It's called the Bull's Revenge! 🐂


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

@lindam oh my but I was cry-laughing at first the bully stick discovery (not sure that I could ever buy one of those now) & then the poop sample! 🤣😂


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm so sorry @LeleRF!!! I guess these are one of these cases where ignorance is bliss.  Now, instead of picking up the bully sticks like I normally do, I use my thumb and index finger at the VERY tippy edge and wince while I do it, LOL!

Here's her on day 3 with this thing. She barely responds to her name now she is so preoccupied!! 🤣🤣


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

lindam said:


> I'm so sorry @LeleRF!!! I guess these are one of these cases where ignorance is bliss.  Now, instead of picking up the bully sticks like I normally do, I use my thumb and index finger at the VERY tippy edge and wince while I do it, LOL!
> 
> Here's her on day 3 with this thing. She barely responds to her name now she is so preoccupied!! 🤣🤣


😆 I can’t say as I blame you even one little bit. 😝 I am sure I’ll have an involuntary sniffing onions face when I see those in the stores for ever more.

Sunny is absolutely gorgeous and adorable & REALLY enjoying that stick whose-name-must-not be-mentioned!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

lindam said:


> I guess these are one of these cases where ignorance is bliss.  Now, instead of picking up the bully sticks like I normally do, I use my thumb and index finger at the VERY tippy edge and wince while I do it, LOL!


I'm not even going to respond to that comment lest I get permanently banned on HF. But I will say you learn the darnedest things on HF (about naïve, innocent new owners)! 🤐



> Here's her on day 3 with this thing. She barely responds to her name now she is so preoccupied!!


RICKY loves Bully Sticks too, I think most (but not all) Havanese and dogs in general do too. When RICKY is eating a Bully Stick, his eyes are open but there is no one home behind them. Momi hates the smell of them, so I have to purchase the deodorized ones. RICKY prefers the odorific ones, the smellier the better, but he will settle for the ones I buy to keep harmony in the casa.

SERIOUS NOTE: Bully Sticks are high in calories, consequently they should NOT be used as a regular treat. RICKY gets to chew on one only once a week for about 30 minutes. He consumes about 5 inches during that time span and then I take it away (I purchase 12 inch sticks processed in the USA or sometimes other trusted country, the cheap ones from China have been known to have harmful chemicals). I take it away from him when there is 2" left and throw it away because he has been known to swallow whole that last two inches. That presents a very serious potential for choke hazard. Bully Sticks make dogs very thirsty. Be sure to have a large bowl of clean water nearby. Your dog will drink voluntarily when they get thirsty (which is a couple of times, one or two cups, for RICKY during one Bully Stick session). Bully Sticks are great when used appropriately.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I learned what bully sticks were made of on the Forum, too. I do the same finger pickup thing and always wash my hands afterwards. 

Thank you for the info. @Ricky Ricardo. I think I need to limit Mando’s consumption of bully sticks more. I let him chew it every other day. He takes maybe an inch off each time and then heads straight for water.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> From ShamaPapa:
> 
> Shama loves kleenex and wrapping paper (Christmas is an especially favorite time for her!). Other than that she is not much of a shredder or destroyer. She has never torn apart any of her toys. She even still has her first toy (blue elephant "Ellie") that we got her when she was two-and-a-half weeks old (It was bigger than her at that time). ShamaMama probably posted a picture of that somewhere on the forum. Here it is.


Love this cute video!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I learned what bully sticks were made of on the Forum, too. I do the same finger pickup thing and always wash my hands afterwards.


There is nothing inherently "dirty" about a Bully Stick, a piece of raw chicken can have more germs on it than a Bully Stick. BUT it is always a very good idea to wash your hands frequently during this pandemic. We ALWAYS keep our Bully Sticks in the refrigerator in a tightly sealed plastic bag to avoid contamination from other human grade foods between uses..


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I found out what bully sticks were made of after seeing Sundance happily chewing on the one sent with him by the breeder. After seeing how much he loved it, I got over it and it’s the only chew I buy regularly. Never would have bought one in a million years if I’d known! I don’t know the difference but I’ve seen them called “Pizzle sticks” and I’m not a fan. “Bully stick” makes it easier for me to forget what they’re made from!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I love all of the cute pictures in this thread!


----------



## lindam (Dec 16, 2020)

OMG, thanks for the laughs everyone this morning!! And thank you for reminding me of those important tips, @Ricky Ricardo 

I just went to look up the reviews again on this bully sticks and thought you all might get a kick out of this one!

*Great treats but beware of the size difference!*
I love barkworthies so I bought 4. When I got these 2 were a good size but the other 2 were not even half the size of the other ones. I contacted chewy right away and they said that since these are natural, the sizing can be different but they will send out a replacement right away since the sizes were so different. Replacements were great and sent very quickly! If I had to give a note, it would be nice for chewy to make sure the sizes aren't too small compared to the other as it's a bit disappointing to see how tiny some of these treats are when you're paying for the same amount as the bigger sticks.

On that note, have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Barkworthies are good and expensive brand in my opinion. I have used them in the past. RICKY had his Bully Stick tonight for our familia TGIS fiesta, but this is weird, after reading the posts today, and this is weird, I found myself getting it with with my thumb and index finger at the tippy edge for the first time EWWWWWWW. Ricky stood on his his hind legs and grabbed out it of my hand, enough already! He took it to his day bed, and held it between his two forepaws and chomped away in happiness. I told him @lindam would not be happy with him and I would have to wash his paws afterwards! He gave that 'who's @lindam?' look. I told him he better be careful. He gave me the 'She never met RICKY RICARDO " look. 'She better be careful or I'll lick her to death with Bully Sitck breath!' @lindam , you have been challenged by a formidable doggie!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

I remember what I realized they were made of too...and really wasn’t a fan of bully stick breath (switched to the deodorized ones fast!) but charlie kind of lost interest as he got older, which I can’t say I particularly minded 😊 I have seen these bully stick holders that are supposed to reduce choking hazard and mean you don’t have to touch it when it’s all slimy at the end of the chew session... if our next dog is into them I’ll probably try one of those!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I found out what bully sticks were made of after seeing Sundance happily chewing on the one sent with him by the breeder. After seeing how much he loved it, I got over it and it’s the only chew I buy regularly. Never would have bought one in a million years if I’d known! I don’t know the difference but I’ve seen them called “Pizzle sticks” and I’m not a fan. “Bully stick” makes it easier for me to forget what they’re made from!


I think it was one of your comments in an old thread where I found out what a bully stick was! 😁


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I learned what bully sticks were made of on the Forum, too. I do the same finger pickup thing and always wash my hands afterwards.
> 
> Thank you for the info. @Ricky Ricardo. I think I need to limit Mando’s consumption of bully sticks more. I let him chew it every other day. He takes maybe an inch off each time and then heads straight for water.


I am sure Perry would love one - but I will NOT be buying them. As a vegetarian I do still give him his meat-based food, but I draw the line at things like bully sticks


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

lindam said:


> OMG, thanks for the laughs everyone this morning!! And thank you for reminding me of those important tips, @Ricky Ricardo
> 
> I just went to look up the reviews again on this bully sticks and thought you all might get a kick out of this one!
> 
> ...


Oh I can’t stop laughing... sending this one to anyone I can think of.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I can’t believe Ricky eats that much of a bully stick! I saw you mentioned that in another thread. Sundance eats one inch a week max! He hasn’t finished a bully stick since he was a puppy but I replace them because they look old before he’s done with them. I’m starting to wonder if something is wrong with his teeth...

At this age Sundance loves the gesture of being handed a bully stick but doesn’t chew for long. They were the absolute best when he was a puppy, for redirecting teething and settling him down after playtime. I had to order mine from a specialty store in a big bag because they didn’t have all natural odor free on Amazon at the time, but I noticed that they do now. The bag I have now must be more than a year old. I remember many people saying other brands caused staining or smelled because they had dye and additives.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I can’t believe Ricky eats that much of a bully stick! I saw you mentioned that in another thread.


Remember the cartoons we saw as a kid, - someone furiously eating an ear of corn to the sound of a typewriter and when they get to the end of the cob the bell rings to manually push the return lever and start a new row? That's RICKY RICARDO eating a Bully Stick. He can totally destroy one in an hour, that's why he only gets one for 20 or 30 minutes a week. And I am not kidding when I say he will then drink one to two cups of water to wash it all down. I don't know where he puts it all! He is not fat one bit, but he gets lots of exercise too. It is a miracle how his TeddyBear has lasted all these years with his aggressive chew instinct.

It is best to trash any Bully Stick after a couple of months to avoid any mold and bacteria build up.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

According to my keychain/password/whatever its called on my phone, it looks like I last purchased bully sticks on 5/8/20 but they updated their website and I have to register as a new user so I have no idea what quantity I bought. It looks like the price has gone up. It was at least 12-15 in a bag, I actually could have sworn it was more like twice that but I never would have spent $100 on a bag of bully sticks! Seems like we go through half of one a month.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Oh I figured it out. 6 inch odor free, 25 for $60, is what I bought last. I have about 6 left and a few were lost. I’d say Sundance goes through about 2 inches of a bully stick on average per month before I toss it. I hate to think about the bacteria, but at least they’re odor free, baked, high quality, and they dry out completely between uses, so hopefully that helps. I‘ve been meaning to look up the bully stick holder!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Willow ignores bully sticks and moose antlers. Once in a blue moon, if a bully stick is fresh out of the bag, she'll chew on it. I currently have about five laying around with some slight gnawing on one end. I think I better toss them since they've been on the floor for well over a year. She'll pick one up once in a while and carry it about a foot away before dropping it and ignoring it.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

One or two inches of bully stick a month… must be nice… lol.
we go through packages a month. 20 6” for $50 CAD is what I last bought on Apr 6 and we’ve been out for a while as I gave them a couple of cow ears instead. Lol. Our dogs love to chew though and it’s either these or the Amazon remote (seriously, we found it 4 times in the backyard, it’s fairly mauled but it still works - I’m impressed by the quality). You’d think hubby would remember to put it up, but what can ya do? He can pay for the replacement if I ever need one.


----------

